# Building Occupancy Classification



## retire09 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have an application for a building intended to be used for storage of empty closed containers.

The containers will have a little residue from a flammable liquid inside.

The building is 1500sf type IIIB.

What occupancy Classification would apply?l


----------



## north star (Dec 22, 2011)

** * * **

From the `06 IBC, *Section 307.4 High-hazard Group H-2. [F]*

Buildings and structures containing materials that pose a deflagration

hazard or a hazard from accelerated burning shall be classified as

Group H-2. Such materials shall include, but not be limited to, the

following:

Class I, II or IIIA flammable or combustible liquids which are used

or stored in normally open containers or systems, or in closed

containers or systems pressurized at more than 15 psi (103.4 kPa)

gage.

Combustible dusts

Cryogenic fluids, flammable

Flammable gases

Organic peroxides, Class I

Oxidizers, Class 3, that are used or stored in normally open containers

or systems, or in closed containers or systems pressurized at more

than 15 psi (103 kPa) gage

Pyrophoric liquids, solids and gases, nondetonable

Unstable (reactive) materials, Class 3, nondetonable

Water-reactive materials, Class 3 

*& & & &*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 22, 2011)

Residue?

Don't you have to exceed specific amounts before an H occupancy occurs?

I think you concerns are warranted. Will the building be ventilated to deal with any outgassing of flammable vapors?

Some more info might help


----------



## retire09 (Dec 22, 2011)

We are in Alaska and the only purpose for the building is to keep snow and ice off of the containers. In mild weather they are stored outside. The building is not heated or ventilated mechanically but is substantially open to the outside air.

The containers are closed tanks.

I was thinking maybe an S-1.


----------



## north star (Dec 22, 2011)

** * * **

retire09,

So that we can continue the banter on this quirst-chun, please define

what the flammable residue is & how much of it is in the containers.

Also, how much separation is there from this structure to others

nearby?

Thanks!  

** * * **


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2011)

I could agree with that based on the openess and similarity potentials to L1-L2 aerosols and no ignition sources besides the sparking of a cig or fork.

Are the containers or can they be vented and how much distance to the next structure?  Oops like North Star said.


----------



## north star (Dec 22, 2011)

*& * & **

From the `06 IBC, *414.6.1 Weather protection. [F]*

Where weather protection is provided for sheltering outdoor

hazardous material storage or use areas, such areas shall be

considered outdoor storage or use when the weather protection

structure complies with  Sections 414.6.1.1  through  414.6.1.3.

** & * &*


----------



## retire09 (Dec 22, 2011)

The tanks are from 100-300 gal. They are transported to offshore oil rigs and emptied into tanks. The containers will have very little residue remaining. The empty conyainers are closed and sealed as if they were full when stored. The building is over 50' from any property line or other building


----------



## north star (Dec 22, 2011)

*& & & &*

retire09,

I am having a difficult time assigning an S-1 occupancy group use,

when in Section 307.4, it DOES mention "closed containers.".

What is your separation distance to other structures nearby?

From Section 302.1:"Where a structure is proposed for a purpose

that is not specifically provided for in this code, such structure

shall be classified in the group that the occupancy most nearly

resembles, according to the fire safety and relative hazard

involved."......To me, by the "letter" of the IBC, it appears to

resemble an " H " Occupancy Group classification.

Please assist us in helping to make your case for an S-1 Occupancy

Group classification........C`mon now, ...sell it!  

** & * &*


----------



## retire09 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 2 cases of motor oil, 2 - 5 gal propane tanks and about 10 gals of gas in several plastic gas containers in my storage building at home. Most in this area have more.

From a practical standpoint, I have less concern for this building than my storage building.

When they may have, at most, a few gals of flammable liquid in sealed tanks, what do you feel is triggering the H occupancy classification along with the sprinkler requirement that goes with it?


----------



## north star (Dec 22, 2011)

** * * **

IMO, respectfully offered, Section 307.4 [ `06 IBC ] is pretty

clear, ...yes?.....Not trying to be disrespectful, but you haven't

made a case for the S-1 Occupancy Group, other than the

"cost factor".....Did I overlook something... ?? 

" a few gallons [ at most ] of a flammable liquid, in sealed

containers "......Two of the these three parameters are in

Section 307.4!

FWIW, I would not agree with "a few gallons" being

leftover residue!



** * * **


----------



## retire09 (Dec 22, 2011)

I do not believe they would exceed the amounts in table 307.1(1) for class II liquid and therefore not qualify as an H occupancy.

The next closest classification is S-1.


----------



## north star (Dec 22, 2011)

*& & & &*

retire09,

I am only seeing Class I type "flammable liquids" in Table 307.1(1).

I do not see the Class II type flammable liquids that you are

referencing......Please assist!.....Table 307.1(1) lists the maximum

amount of Class I flammable liquids [ for storage ] as 30 gals. for

the 1-A,  and 120 gals. for the 1-B  &  1-C types.

** * * **


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2011)

New or existing building ?????

Can agree with S or the 414 provision for weather protection


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2011)

Appears that the building meets the conditions of the IBC reference to 414.6 and if the empties meet IFC 3404.4.8 (assure they are plugged) I don't see it more than a moderate hazard and therefore S-1.

Have them post some "No Smoking Signs" and keep the fork lifts away and call it a day........just saying.


----------



## retire09 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually am dealing with 2 buildings, one existing and one proposed. I have seen the existing use and I see no H occupancy concerns.

I am not looking to require all that I technically can by applying unreasonable interpretations and assumptions to this.

I am only interested in requiring what is reasonable and necessary to provide a safe building.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 23, 2011)

I would post most of the sheds out there before labeling the building you are describing as an H occupancy.

Sorry northstar I just don't see it.


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 23, 2011)

Perhaps the seasonal storage could be managed with an operation permit through IFC 105.6.16 Item 7, which includes temporarily out-of-service (greater than 90 days) above-ground flammable liquid tanks.

There may be some discussion as to whether 3404.4.8, which requires empties with residual vapors to be stored as required for filled containers, applies only to the storage of containers per Chapter 34, or suggests that despite a total residual liquid quantity below the MAQ in Chapter 27, the total volume of all containers is to be applied in assessing whether the quantity of hazardous material is below the MAQ.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2011)

I am in agreement with AFPE whereas my interpretation was that the residual liquids were well below MAQ and therefore should meet 2704.13 for storage of containers below the MAQ outdoors.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 24, 2011)

Steel or plastic containers?


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2011)

Igloo. ..........


----------



## north star (Dec 24, 2011)

*& & & &*

Initially, the amounts left in the containers were stated to be a

"residue", then to a few gallons........Next, it was stated that the

leftover [ amounts ] were a Class II flammable liquid, ...I did

not see any Class II flammable liquids in Table 307.1(1).

Not trying to diss "retire09 " [ or anyone else ], but I am trying

to get accurate & consistent information from the OP.......I

might be o.k. with posting of signs, if the MAQ's are below

what is listed in the Table.

My apologies to anyone I might have offended.

Let the banter continue...

*& & & &*


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2011)

Banter........

Hay it is the end of the year

You can try again next year


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 25, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> *& & & &**[.I did*
> 
> *not see any Class II flammable liquids in Table 307.1(1).*
> 
> ...


* FYI*

*Class II =combustible liquid  NOT flammable liquid*

*Happy Ho Ho & New Year *


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 2, 2012)

My concern is the process building. It's most likely IBCs, and steel IBCs, since the petrochemical industry knows you can't ground and bond plastics.


----------



## north star (Jan 3, 2012)

** * **

Oilfieldguy:



> "My concern is the process building. It's most likely IBCs, and steel IBCs, since the petrochemicalindustry knows you can't ground and bond plastics."


Please clarify what are IBC's & steel IBC's.    Thanks!** * **


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 3, 2012)

IBC's in this context refers to Intermediate Bulk Containers.



> DOT Container Categories• Non-bulk container
> 
> <= 450 L (119 gal)
> 
> ...


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 3, 2012)

Take a look at this full scale testing video of combustible and flammable liquids in plastic IBC and see what happens when fire and plastic come together!

http://www.hse.gov.uk/research/rrhtm/rr564/index.htm


----------

